# Name suggestions



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

HEY!!!! for Christmas, one of the presents I got were 2 African Dwarf frogs and they are bloody cute!!!!!! But I'm torn..... what should I name them? taking suggestions!!!!!;-) (MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!!! AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR)


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Name them after two of Santa's reindeer! Rudolph, dasher, Prancer, dancer, Comet, Cupid, Donner, Blitzen, and Vixen- I think I got them all!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the Idea! But i am for sure naming one Kermit lol


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmm the only things that come to mind immediately that 'go' with Kermit are other muppet names like Miss Piggie, or just Piggie if you don't know the sex, or Hermit. My brain is out of ideas lol.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

It is a girl and a boy so im gonna name the girl miss piggy Thank you Justinie (check out my thread in the art forum)


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome lol! Glad I could help, and I will totally check out your art thread.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

My kids named ours: I have Kermit, Robin II (Robin one passed a couple months back), Oso and Sandy.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool names! But I could never name it Robin because I know a robin which whom i cannot stand!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

PurpleBetta123 said:


> Cool names! But I could never name it Robin because I know a robin which whom i cannot stand!


I know a Robin too that I can not tolerate however, Robin II is named after Robin I who was named after Robin, Kermit the frog's nephew..


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahhhhhh..... i see. Robin's can be so annoying!


----------

